# BF RDTAs : Are they any good ?



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/11/19)

My wife bought me some vape gear in Malaysia during her recent trip.

One of the items is a BF RDTA which I hadn't asked for. The guy in the shop convinced her that I would love it.

It is a Malaysia only version of the Pyro by Vandy Vape. (It looks like the V2)




When BF RDTAs came out I resisted the temptation to buy one. They didn't seem to make much sense.

I have been using it for about a week now and I must admit that I like it. There are several positives :


No dry hits. When the tank is empty you simply squonk to fill it.
No over-squonking. (leaking)
No under-squonking
No spitback.
Less squonking. Just fill the tank and vape like mad until it is empty.
The perfect draw consistent with every hit.
You can carry more juice. The squonk bottle plus the atty tank +- 2ml.
RDA type flavour with none of the usual RDA negatives.
The only negative is that the tank is slightly higher than a dripper. (same as old-style RDTA)

Am I alone in liking them or am I going to discover problems at a later stage ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (29/11/19)

I’m using the vapefly galaxies MTL RDTA and enjoying it. I agree with all what you’ve listed with a little plus for the galaxies is that it’s relatively tiny, smaller than most of my RTAs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (29/11/19)

I think they the best attys there is, only problem is most of them dont have a sealed fill hole amd thus leak when in your pocket. Vapefly sorted this problem

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (29/11/19)

BF RDTAs are the best! Mostly Vapefly Galaxies for super MTL this side. Plus a Haku Riviera. The Pyro more for DTL?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/11/19)

I am now using BF RDTA’s whenever I squonk, no more accidents while squonking and a happier me and car due to no juice jets, and more capacity with no hassles.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (29/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> juice jets



Juice jets are lately a thing with me and the windscreen. And stupid me always try to wipe it with my hand, just making it worse.

The Galaxies MTL RDTA is winner. Just change the drip tip and you got a restricted DL with the same flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (29/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> I am now using BF RDTA’s whenever I squonk, no more accidents while squonking and a happier me and car due to no juice jets, and more capacity with no hassles.





Adephi said:


> Juice jets are lately a thing with me and the windscreen. And stupid me always try to wipe it with my hand, just making it worse.
> 
> The Galaxies MTL RDTA is winner. Just change the drip tip and you got a restricted DL with the same flavour.


what are juice jets ?


----------



## Room Fogger (30/11/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> what are juice jets ?


That’s usually when you hit a pothole or bump while driving, or just being distracted and push that squonk bottle flat, with the juice ejecting through the airflow holes of the RDA you’re using.  Mess no more with the RDTA and a lot less dry hits because you forgot to squonk.


----------



## Adephi (30/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> That’s usually when you hit a pothole or bump while driving, or just being distracted and push that squonk bottle flat, with the juice ejecting through the airflow holes of the RDA you’re using.  Mess no more with the RDTA and a lot less dry hits because you forgot to squonk.



I thought it was when you got a dual coil RDA and that last bit of juice squirts out the juice hole between the coils out the drip tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (30/11/19)

Yep BF RDTA's are my favourite way of vaping and now there are plenty of really good ones for both MTL and DL and even those that allow for either a loose MTL or very restricted DL hit. I'm actually surprised more people don't use them and they are released more often but the trend is definitely upwards!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (30/11/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> My wife bought me some vape gear in Malaysia during her recent trip.
> 
> One of the items is a BF RDTA which I hadn't asked for. The guy in the shop convinced her that I would love it.
> 
> ...



can't go wrong, enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (30/11/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> My wife bought me some vape gear in Malaysia during her recent trip.
> 
> One of the items is a BF RDTA which I hadn't asked for. The guy in the shop convinced her that I would love it.
> 
> ...


We will have to test this at the next vape meet, bring the sqonk pin with plz

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/11/19)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> ring the sqonk pin with



Squonk pin will live in it permanently. Without it, I really don't see the point of it as a dedicated RDTA.

We can go one step further at the Vape Meet. I have installed the coils that it came with. They are obviously cheap and cheerful coils. I have bought Black Friday coils from The Coil Company. We can try it with the "crap" coils and then coil it with the expensive coils. I would really like to see the difference (...am I sounding like a real nerd here ?).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/12/19)

Timwis said:


> there are plenty of really good ones for both MTL and DL



@Timwis which one do you think is the best for DL. I may get another one.

My squonking equipment was feeling neglected but now can be used again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skillie@23 (3/12/19)

So when is our next vape meeting

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (3/12/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Timwis which one do you think is the best for DL. I may get another one.
> 
> My squonking equipment was feeling neglected but now can be used again.


I like the Asmodus Nefarius although when i reviewed it i think i pretty much said flavour was average but since i have been using more desserts and fruits i have changed my opinion but the top cap/sleeve get very toasty, the one you are using is very good but in my opinion each version has been better than the one before so the Pyro V3 is a good bet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/12/19)

Skillie@23 said:


> So when is our next vape meeting




Why don't you suggest a date in the Cape Town vape meet thread

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (3/12/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Timwis which one do you think is the best for DL. I may get another one.
> 
> My squonking equipment was feeling neglected but now can be used again.


To be honest most RDTA's that i have received with BF pin have tended to be MTL or MTL/very restriced DL atty's but although i haven't tried it i'm sure Thunderhead Creations have done an RDTA version of the Tauren, if that comes with a BF pin it might be worth further research. Oumier released the Maximus RDTA to very positive reception but unfortunately i'm almost certain it doesn't come with a BF option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/12/19)

Timwis said:


> Thunderhead Creations have done an RDTA version of the Tauren




I looked at a couple of reviews. Very positive. The airflow is very smooth but a bit restrictive, I really like the Tauren RTA which I received courtesy of @MrGSmokeFree . I may just give this one a go if I can get hold of one at a reasonable price.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (4/12/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I looked at a couple of reviews. Very positive. The airflow is very smooth but a bit restrictive, I really like the Tauren RTA which I received courtesy of @MrGSmokeFree . I may just give this one a go if I can get hold of one at a reasonable price.


I've got the RDA and that's very good, as well as how it performs the build quality is excellent. Also have the Tauren Mech they seem to produce quality products!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/12/19)

Timwis said:


> I've got the RDA and that's very good, as well as how it performs the build quality is excellent. Also have the Tauren Mech they seem to produce quality products!



Our local YouTube fundi @KZOR really likes them. Take a look at his reviews. He is not shy to express his honest opinions which is refreshing nowadays.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (4/12/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Our local YouTube fundi @KZOR really likes them. Take a look at his reviews. He is not shy to express his honest opinions which is refreshing nowadays.


Yeah i like his reviews i prefer and i don't mean any offence but smaller more localised reviewers (as long as they are knowledgeable which he is).
The problem with the better known mainly US reviewers is they have grown an audience to the size they are doing it as their proper job that pays their mortgage. Funded by money received from Youtube, Patrons, manufacturers and putting their names to collaborations i believe it's a conflict of interests. I know money changes hands between reviewers and manufacturers because when i first do a review for a manufacturer i quite often get asked if i charge and when i say no because even if subconsciously it could effect my impartiality i always get a surprised reaction and i'm just an amateur text reviewer (more just a vaper who has ended up doing reviews, i never set out to be a reviewer).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (4/12/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Our local YouTube fundi @KZOR really likes them. Take a look at his reviews. He is not shy to express his honest opinions which is refreshing nowadays.


Asking @KZOR about his thoughts would be a good shout he also might of reviewed some others, there could even be a dark horse!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/12/19)

Timwis said:


> subconsciously it could effect my impartiality



I remember one of the well know reviewers saying that he is more objective now that he receives all of the items for free. He likened it to buying a car where you may become "invested" in its success as a product. You have spent the money and would hate to admit that you have made a mistake. You, therefore, exaggerate its pros and minimize its faults. He may be right about this, but an honest person would admit that he/she had bought a crap car.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (4/12/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I remember one of the well know reviewers saying that he is more objective now that he receives all of the items for free. He likened it to buying a car where you may become "invested" in its success as a product. You have spent the money and would hate to admit that you have made a mistake. You, therefore, exaggerate its pros and minimize its faults. He may be right about this, but an honest person would admit that he/she had bought a crap car.


I receive items for free apart from when i get stung for Duty and fees which is getting more often. But if i say there is a few issues and the manufacturer doesn't like the negativity and doesn't send any other products then basically i'm overwhelmed with products turning up to be reviewed so i really don't give a crap. I know some of the manufacturers i get a device from will send popular Youtube reviewers the device in every colour option, and pay for the review sometimes will pay extra to fast track the review. The reviewer also has paying patrons and get the sort of viewing numbers that means they get paid by Youtube. 
Now that's a lot of risk to take to be anything but positive about a device, no products sent means no reviews means no views means no money means they have lost their living income.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

